# Moyustore-the Best Moyu Speed Cube Shop



## Moyustore (May 27, 2020)

Hi
welcome to moyustore. everyone here can use the code "speed" to save extra
6% off if the order is over 29.99$usd. and Buy 2 get 1 free 3x3 random cube.
1.
Moyu Weilong WR M 2020

R33M 2020

MFJS MeiLong Macarone
Meilong M Series
Time: 2020.6.3
Price:
2x2 9.9$usd
3x3 9.9$usd
4x4 13.99$usd
5x5 14.99$usd







2. Meilong 4-leaf Clover 3x3x3 Cube

Time: 2020.5.7
Price:9.99$usd







3. MFJS Teaching Puzzle
Time:2020.5.8
Price:26.99$usd





4.MoYu Aochuang WR M 5x5

Time:2020.5.8
Price: 38.99$usd





5.Moyu Meilong Double Skewb

Time:2020.5.7
Price:11.99$usd






6. MoYu Meffert Pyraminxcube
Time:2020.4.24


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> Hi
> 
> Moyustore is a looking for a cuber.
> 1. someone who can give me a detailed feedback on our cubes. so i can know where to update.
> ...


I would be willing to do all of those things. I can give you detailed feedback on your cubes, and write high quality reviews for this forum.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 27, 2020)

I don't know if I count as a "professional", but I average 8.6 on 3x3(with 1 7,92 official average), 33.5 on 4x4 (top 200 in the world official avg as well), 1:08 on 5x5, 2:15 on 6x6, and 3:20 on 7x7. I have 10 podiums in official competitions. I am also very willing to write good, detailed, honest, and positive reviews on the forums of your puzzles.


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 27, 2020)

Hello i am ok with writing and feedback so i guess i would be up for it


----------



## CodingCuber (May 27, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> Hello i am ok with writing and feedback so i guess i would be up for it


You need to be sponsored though


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 27, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> You need to be sponsored though





Moyustore said:


> 2. someone who is never sponsored by other puzzle website.


No i didnt misquote


----------



## CodingCuber (May 27, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> No i didnt misquote


oh sorry oof i never read things properly


----------



## brododragon (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I would be willing to do all of those things. I can give you detailed feedback on your cubes, and write high quality reviews for this forum.





Micah Morrison said:


> I don't know if I count as a "professional", but I average 8.6 on 3x3(with 1 7,92 official average), 33.5 on 4x4 (top 200 in the world official avg as well), 1:08 on 5x5, 2:15 on 6x6, and 3:20 on 7x7. I have 10 podiums in official competitions. I am also very willing to write good, detailed, honest, and positive reviews on the forums of your puzzles.


You guys can write a paragraph but not make it to requirement #2?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You guys can write a paragraph but not make it to requirement #2?


I am not sponsored by a cube manufacturer, only a store that sells cubes, including Moyu cubes.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You guys can write a paragraph but not make it to requirement #2?


I can and will gladly write 15 paragraphs on a cube if that's what they want me to do.


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am not sponsored by a cube manufacturer, only a store that sells cubes, including Moyu cubes.


That is technically a puzzle website


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> That is technically a puzzle website


If I was sponsored by a cube manufacturer like Qiyi, it would be an issue. But my sponsorship from speedcubing.org will not affect my ability to test cubes.


----------



## brododragon (May 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I can and will gladly write 15 paragraphs on a cube if that's what they want me to do.


That might win them over, but that's not the point I'm making.


Owen Morrison said:


> I am not sponsored by a cube manufacturer, only a store that sells cubes, including Moyu cubes.


*Ahem*


Moyustore said:


> 2. someone who is never sponsored by other puzzle *website.*


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

I've never been sponsored before and I am good at writing!


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 27, 2020)

like Owen said, I think by "puzzle website" they meant a different cube company like Qiyi or GAN, not a store that sells cubes like speedcubing.org


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 27, 2020)

I feel like we’re debating over who’s perfect for it


----------



## brododragon (May 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> like Owen said, I think by "puzzle website" they meant a different cube company like Qiyi or GAN, not a store that sells cubes like speedcubing.org


Probably you're right.


Cody_Caston said:


> I feel like we’re debating over who’s perfect for it


Not me.
EDIT: I meant I'm not qualified for it.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 27, 2020)

I would love to do it, and I will give an honest and positive review. I already love a lot of your puzzle, such as the wrm 3x3 and 4x4.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> Hi
> 
> Moyustore is a looking for a cuber.
> 1. someone who can give me a detailed feedback on our cubes. so i can know where to update.
> ...


As some other people have earlier stated, what is the definition of professional? If sub 10 counts, you can call me a professional!


----------



## Username: Username: (May 27, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> As some other people have earlier stated, what is the definition of professional? If sub 10 counts, you can call me a professional!


then I'm a junior professional.


----------



## kubesolver (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> If I was sponsored by a cube manufacturer like Qiyi, it would be an issue. But my sponsorship from speedcubing.org will not affect my ability to test cubes.


I would personally guess that they mean "any official affiliation with other brands", shops included.
Moyu wants to send you a lot of stuff.
Moyu wants to ask you to review their cubes.
Moyu will be promoting your content.
Do you really think they will share your facebook or blog posts given this: 

```
4.  You must link speedcubing.org in all social media posts.
```


----------



## cuber314159 (May 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> like Owen said, I think by "puzzle website" they meant a different cube company like Qiyi or GAN, not a store that sells cubes like speedcubing.org


Moyustore is another cube store that just happens to only sell MoYu cubes, by being sponsored by them you are not being sponsored MoYu but moyustore, therefore I don't think it's likely to work out.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 27, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I would love to do it, and I will give an honest and positive review. I already love a lot of your puzzle, such as the wrm 3x3 and 4x4.


My averages for my best events
2x2 sub 3.5
Pyraminx sub 4
Skewb 5.5
3x3 12-13


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 27, 2020)

My best event is skewb and I'm pretty much sub 4


----------



## Zubin Park (May 27, 2020)

Definitely not qualified unless its just 2x2 and/or 3x3. I'm sub 2 for 2x2 and sub 8 for 3x3. I would write a thorough review though.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 27, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> Hi
> 
> Moyustore is a looking for a cuber.
> 1. someone who can give me a detailed feedback on our cubes. so i can know where to update.
> ...


Hi Moyustore,
I would be willing to test your cube, and write detailed high quality reviews on them. I have tried almost every cube on the market, so I know what a good cube feels like. I also have many Moyu cubes that I can do a comparison too. I am experienced at setting up puzzles, so I could give the cube a fair comparison. These reasons are why I feel that I would be the best candidate to test your cubes.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (May 27, 2020)

i want to test cubes but im sub 24


----------



## brododragon (May 27, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> i want to test cubes but im sub 24


CSH averages 40.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (May 27, 2020)

CubeSolveHero?


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 27, 2020)

Who's the one who has actually done written reviews on these forums before?
*Cough Cough* Me *Cough Cough*


----------



## brododragon (May 27, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> CubeSolveHero?


Yeah. You don't have to be fast too review cubes.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 27, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> Moyustore is another cube store that just happens to only sell MoYu cubes, by being sponsored by them you are not being sponsored MoYu but moyustore, therefore I don't think it's likely to work out.


I didn't realize Moyustore was a store that selled Moyu Cubes, I thought they were the official brand MoYu, my bad.


----------



## Ayce (May 27, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> Hi
> 
> Moyustore is a looking for a cuber.
> 1. someone who can give me a detailed feedback on our cubes. so i can know where to update.
> ...


I'm no pro, but I do like Moyu cubes and I can write a detailed response about each cube.


----------



## Capcubeing (May 27, 2020)

I think I would be great for this position for me as I have a very good knowledge on degizine and have taken many degdizine courses and I also am not currently sponsored. I am also very good at writing as I have personally written many papers for classes and have taken many grammer courses. I also cube and I think I will be great at compareing MoYu cubes to other cubes and have an extensive knowledge of past and current cubes. I reallly love MoYus products as all of my mains are MoYu cubes but I do see room for inprovement in many cubes and have many ideas for inprovments in cube hardware! I really hope you consider picking me.


----------



## Capcubeing (May 27, 2020)

I emailed the s[email protected] email is that the correct one?


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 27, 2020)

Capcubeing said:


> I emailed the [email protected] email is that the correct one?


Yes, it's [email protected]


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 28, 2020)

Capcubeing said:


> I think I would be great for this position for me as I have a very good knowledge on degizine and have taken many degdizine courses and I also am not currently sponsored. I am also very good at writing as I have personally written many papers for classes and have taken many grammer courses. I also cube and I think I will be great at compareing MoYu cubes to other cubes and have an extensive knowledge of past and current cubes. I reallly love MoYus products as all of my mains are MoYu cubes but I do see room for inprovement in many cubes and have many ideas for inprovments in cube hardware! I really hope you consider picking me.


If you‘re so good at writing how did you manage to spell design wrong twice.


----------



## tx789 (May 28, 2020)

I guess I could do this. I have been cubing a long time so know I more than most but older hardware which could be helpful.


----------



## Moyustore (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi

Moyustore is a looking for a cuber.
1. someone who can give me a detailed feedback on our cubes. so i can know where to update.
2. someone who is never sponsored by other puzzle website.
3. someone who is good at writting. because the review is posted in this furum.
4. if i don't reply you timely, pls send me an email. My assistant will reply. (email feedback is faster)
5. Before you contact me, pls read the 1-3 requirement.
Thanks again for your time.
Moyustore


----------



## Het Mehta (Jun 8, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> Hi
> 
> Moyustore is a looking for a cuber.
> 1. someone who can give me a detailed feedback on our cubes. so i can know where to update.
> ...



i am happy to help and my writing skills are pretty good. Also not sponsored. And what is your email


----------



## Het Mehta (Jun 8, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> then I'm a junior professional.



me too


----------



## artless1der (Jun 8, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I can and will gladly write 15 paragraphs on a cube if that's what they want me to do.



:O that's almost 2.5 paragraphs per side! B-)


----------



## Moyustore (Jun 10, 2020)

Het Mehta said:


> i am happy to help and my writing skills are pretty good. Also not sponsored. And what is your email


service @ moyustore.com


----------



## Moyustore (Jun 15, 2020)

Hola
Moyu Store está buscando un crítico de cubos español para escribir una reseña profesional. de interesados, por favor envíeme un correo electrónico. ([email protected]). no dm solo acepta correo electrónico.
Gracias,
moyustore


----------



## Moyustore (Jun 17, 2020)

RS3M 2020 is on Sales in Moyustore now!!
learn more from https://bit.ly/37ynTXY
Dual Adjustment✔
Mechanism Update✔
New Color Shade✔
Overall Performance↑
Price↓(cheap) 
what do you think? pls comment


----------



## chocool6 (Jun 18, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> RS3M 2020 is on Sales in Moyustore now!!
> learn more from https://bit.ly/37ynTXY
> Dual Adjustment✔
> Mechanism Update✔
> ...


Well, obviously I don't know much about it yet but I really appreciate that Moyu is including the adjustment system from the WRM in such an inexpensive cube. I suspect this will cause other cubing companies to lower their prices for their dual adjustment systems since right now cubes with them are quite expensive, even though the dual adjustment system itself is just a piece of plastic. I hope in the future they will become the new norm.


----------



## artless1der (Jun 18, 2020)

not 100% but think they first had it it the GTS3 with ridges


----------



## Moyustore (Jun 22, 2020)

chocool6 said:


> Well, obviously I don't know much about it yet but I really appreciate that Moyu is including the adjustment system from the WRM in such an inexpensive cube. I suspect this will cause other cubing companies to lower their prices for their dual adjustment systems since right now cubes with them are quite expensive, even though the dual adjustment system itself is just a piece of plastic. I hope in the future they will become the new norm.


on sale in moyustore now. free shipping.


----------



## Moyustore (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi
we do a promotion for rsm3m here. use "rs3m" code and you will save 2usd.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 22, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> Hi
> we do a promotion for rsm3m here. use "rs3m" code and you will save 2usd.


I ordered it. I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Moyustore (Jun 29, 2020)

Moyustore Gift Card
There are 5usd, 10usd, 20usd, 30usd, 50usd, 100usd.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 30, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> Moyustore Gift Card
> There are 5usd, 10usd, 20usd, 30usd, 50usd, 100usd.


Lol, 7 views on the 100 dollar one but 2 to 3 views on all the others


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 30, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Lol, 7 views on the 100 dollar one but 2 to 3 views on all the others


I thought it was an actual gift card lol


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 30, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I thought it was an actual gift card lol


Same lol


----------



## Moyustore (Jun 30, 2020)

Note: We have some feedback from our testers that the cube will be better if we can upgrade the magnets on it. That's how M plus cubes comes.
Every cubes want a RS3M 2020 M Plus ( first Buyer will be receive 1 more gift. haha )


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 1, 2020)

restock now.    

*MoYu Cubing Classroom Magic Cube Gift Box 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 Stickerless*


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 4, 2020)

*Big Unboxing From Moyustore.com, Moyu Weipo Wrm, Mf3rsm, Meilong 3x3 Premium*


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 6, 2020)

RS3M 2020 M Plus in Moyustore


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> may i know who would like to do a test of cube from moyustore?


I think it's better to keep that on this thread.

Honestly, I would love to if I liked Moyu cubes. I don't have very many, but from what I have, and what I have tried at competitions, I don't have as good a experience with Moyu's cubes as much as other brands.


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I think it's better to keep that on this thread.
> 
> Honestly, I would love to if I liked Moyu cubes. I don't have very many, but from what I have, and what I have tried at competitions, I don't have as good a experience with Moyu's cubes as much as other brands.


can you recommend someone to me?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 6, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> can you recommend someone to me?


I would be happy to
I could make a written review and post a video on my YouTube channel


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 7, 2020)

recommend today


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 9, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I would be happy to
> I could make a written review and post a video on my YouTube channel


can you tell me your channel name?


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 9, 2020)

*MoYu MFJS MeiLong 8 in 1 Rubiks Cube Set
$43.99 USD *


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 9, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> View attachment 12845
> 
> *MoYu MFJS MeiLong 8 in 1 WCA Rubiks Cube Set
> $43.99 USD *


2 of those aren’t WCA though...


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 9, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> 2 of those aren’t WCA though...


haha. i will change the title


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jul 9, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> can you tell me your channel name?


Cubingcubecuber


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 21, 2020)

MoYu WeiLong WR M 2020, released on 20th July, 2020 by Moyucube, is regards as a MoYu’s flagship 3x3 wca speed cube.
Moyustore has 100pcs limited stock. First Buy Get the parcel and be one of the first to get the WR M 2020. The parcel will be sent in 1 day after the order is placed.
Anyone who buy it from Moyustore will be given away a free Macarone pyraminx or other random cube gift.

the WR M 2020 includes leaves a deep impression on its frosted exterior, new anti-sticky design, dual-adjustment design, magnetic postioning and perfect internal track feet. More importantly, MoYu's dual-adjustment system adjusts the screw and spring elasticity easier than before and the integration of factory-installed magnets improve the turning feel and assist with layer alignment.
It's a best cube to buy in 2020.


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 23, 2020)

only 50pcs wr m 2020 left in moyustore. welcome to order.    get it before the stock run out!!








Moyu Weilong WR M 2020 WCA Speed Cube New Arrival


MoYu WeiLong WR M 2020, released on 20th July, 2020 by Moyucube, is regards as a MoYu’s flagship 3x3 wca speed cube. Moyustore has 100pcs limited stock. First Buy Get the parcel and be one of the first to get the WR M 2020. The parcel will be sent in 1 day after the order is placed.Anyone who...



bit.ly


----------



## Moyustore (Jul 23, 2020)

weilong WR M 2020


----------



## Moyustore (Aug 10, 2020)

aohun wrm megaminx


----------



## Moyustore (Aug 15, 2020)

Moyustore has a giveaway in instagram!!!


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 15, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> Moyustore has a giveaway in instagram!!!


Do you know what "WR" means?


----------



## Moyustore (Aug 15, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Do you know what "WR" means?


what do you think?


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 15, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> what do you think?


Tbh I don't even know what WRM stands for lol. Could you please tell me?


----------



## Moyustore (Aug 15, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Tbh I don't even know what WRM stands for lol. Could you please tell me?


world record


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 15, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> world record


Hmm thats what I thought but I am confused because there is an M


----------



## Moyustore (Aug 15, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Hmm thats what I thought but I am confused because there is an M


M means magnetic


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 15, 2020)

People thought WR stood for "without ridges" since the GTS3M had ridges, but that makes no sense now since their new megaminx has ridges. There is no doubt that is world record magnetic now.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 15, 2020)

Either World Record, or Without Ridges or With Ridges


----------



## Moyustore (Aug 15, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> People thought WR stood for "without ridges" since the GTS3M had ridges, but that makes no sense now since their new megaminx has ridges. There is no doubt that is world record magnetic now.


yea. in the gts3m the wr mean without ridges and world record. haha


----------



## Moyustore (Aug 20, 2020)

today we have a #photoMoyu activity in instagram.


----------



## Moyustore (Sep 2, 2020)

which color is better?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 2, 2020)

The blue is a bit too aqua imo so green


----------



## rubik2005 (Sep 2, 2020)

That silver one looks awesome! You can really distinguish each internal color.


----------



## Moyustore (Sep 3, 2020)

this is the first cube i don't dare to scramble.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2020)

That look so pretty!!


----------



## Moyustore (Sep 8, 2020)

new banner for xinghen TSM cube


----------



## Moyustore (Sep 14, 2020)

what do you think of Guo Guan Xinghen TSM? is it good for a cube to have changeable sizes?


----------



## Moyustore (Oct 8, 2020)

which 3 best cubes you will recommend in 2020?

#bestcubesin2020
1. Send me your written review to my email [email protected]
2. Gift: 1 Electroplated 3x3 Cube
3. Deadline: 15th Oct, 2020
4. The winner review will be posted in moyustore blog.


----------



## Moyustore (Oct 23, 2020)

Moyu Puppet cubes


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 23, 2020)

Moyu has produced nice products over the years for sure.


----------

